# Topics > Robotics > Robot kits >  MIND KIT, robotic kit, Vincross Inc., Beijing, China

## Airicist

Developer - Vincross Inc.

vincross.com/collections/mind-kit

"MIND KIT: Maker Kit Exclusively for Robotics" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

MIND KIT: Maker kit exclusively for robotics

Published on Feb 19, 2019




> Make a robot with the most comprehensive, easy-to-use developer kit. Built exclusively for robotics. It's time to start building.

----------

